

My Heart - nqureshi
http://blog.harjtaggar.com/6bPvinnp7uoZJQ6UASqy1lKC

======
grey-area
_Am I missing other major downsides to taking a more proactive approach to
managing my own health? Are there other things I should consider looking at to
get a complete picture of my health?_

What makes you think that reducing these metrics would make any difference to
your health? If they are sometimes correlated with high risk that doesn't mean
they cause high risk, or that the risk is significantly altered if they are
lowered. Doesn't your lack of medical training worry you when attempting a
diagnosis?

It's certainly reassuring to feel you can do something, but beyond the general
advice given to you to eat healthily and watch for symptoms, perhaps there is
nothing you can do if you are genetically predisposed to problems?

